
Ecological Redemption: Ocean Farming in the Era of Climate Change - ph0rque
http://www.centerforneweconomics.org/publications/ecological-redemption-ocean-farming-era-climate-change
======
my5thaccount
"The old economy is built on the arrogance of growth at all costs, profiting
from pollution, and the refusal to share economic gains with 99% of
Americans."

This mindset is shared by many building the new economy. Peter Thiel said in
an interview that growth is necessary because otherwise "for my life to
improve, I have to take from you."

Even the most brilliant economic and entrepreneurial minds of _our_ day get it
wrong. We need limits on individual growth.

Our current economic system violates natural law.

------
cfontes
Awesome read!

Our oceans were so full of fish and other species, now a days it's
depressing... I think it's been 15 years since I've seen a Seahorse in a
random dive they used to be everywhere and I am sure it's not bad luck.

------
embro
This really was an interesting and eye opening read.

~~~
SixSigma
Agreed. I wasn't aware of of such a variety of ocean flora was untapped,
although I am not surprised. There are over 2,000 edible land plants but only
a few dozen under active cultivation.

------
alex_duf
fascinating read, I hope this leads to something

